# Plastisol Transfer Size for Onesies and Toddler Tees



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

Hello there,

I was wondering if someone might be able to help me. I am looking to request some quotes for plastisol transfers, but was unsure as to what size I should be requesting. Are there standard sizes? If so, would whatever the smallest size is, be suitable for both infant onesies and toddler tees? I'm looking to have one size transfer that will work on both. If someone could help me out with what size I should be requesting for quote, it would be much appreciated. Thank you very much.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There's no real set size. This certainly would work: Size Tags | Transfer Express - Articles about Custom Transfers

I've heard of instances of nasty rashes on youngsters whose skin was exposed to plastisol. Just a heads up.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I just did some 12 mo shirts, the design was perfect at 5" wide.


----------



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

splathead said:


> There's no real set size. This certainly would work: Size Tags | Transfer Express - Articles about Custom Transfers
> 
> I've heard of instances of nasty rashes on youngsters whose skin was exposed to plastisol. Just a heads up.


Thank you for the link! What is the alternative to plastisol that is of equal quality then? I certainly don't want to have any issues with rashing. Is the ink used in plastisol trasnfers not the same as the ink used in screenprinting? Isn't this the process most major retailers use for their shirts? ie....carter's, the gap, children's place etc? Thanks for your help.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

The rashes came from tagless Carter shirts in '07, haven't heard about it with any other brand and supposedly the issue was corrected. Don't know what kind of ink was used and it wasn't all their clothing only certain tags. And every kid who ever gets a rash it will now be blamed on tagless clothing.

CPSC and Carter's Advise Parents of Rashes Associated with Heat Transferred, or "Tag-less," Labels


----------

